# New Garage



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Last week moved into the new house. Have about half the garage, aka shop, that I use to have. What tips and/or considerations can the forum members give me that have worked for them. Tips of what not to do would be useful as well.

Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rn111

ADD on to the garage for the aka shop..  or park out side.. 

===========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, I think you will be wise not to commit to anything, move some stuff around and if your tools aren't mobile I think you will quickly see how you will need to be on some of them. Arrange the tablesaw so it doesn't need to be moved much and can stay set up in one spot if you can and design the rest around it. 

Corey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I use half my garage since Wifey won't move her car outside. Here's a couple pics.
http://www.routerforums.com/42525-post1.html

My TS in on wheels so I can move it out from the wall, or right outside. The router cabinet is also wheeled but I don't need to move it much. I make do with what I have.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi rn111
> 
> ADD on to the garage for the aka shop..  or park out side..
> 
> ===========


Hey Bob,

Where's your shop? Garage or separate bldg... Never have seen it... Got any pictures... yours must be a good example of how to set one up... you have so much in it...  

It would be nice to see... I could use some pointers too... for my 1/2 garage attempt at it.

TIA...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> I use half my garage since Wifey won't move her car outside. Here's a couple pics.
> http://www.routerforums.com/42525-post1.html
> 
> My TS in on wheels so I can move it out from the wall, or right outside. The router cabinet is also wheeled but I don't need to move it much. I make do with what I have.



Nice layout there, Mike...

Mine is alot more crowded...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice set up Mike! I could be good and comfortable in that space. If I could just have the the rest of the garage that would be great but it ain't happening. I lobbied for space in the basement to put my wood storage cabinet and tool cabinets and a good workbench just this morning on the way to work. Let's just say it didn't go so well  Back to the drawing board!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well Joe

I don't have too many snapshots of my shop on the outside but I did pull one 


==============






Joe Lyddon said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Where's your shop? Garage or separate bldg... Never have seen it... Got any pictures... yours must be a good example of how to set one up... you have so much in it...
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ha ha.... the grader man! Is that the shop in the first photo then? Pretty yard to there Bj. I didn't need to see that snow.... depresses me... I don't want to see that any sooner than I have to!! LOL. I see pics of your buddy as well!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud
hahahahahaha
yep that's the shop in the 1st. picture... my buddy is always with me 
I got a new snowblower for this year, a big mother no more riding, now I need to walk behind it this year..

SNOW a four letter word  look quick because I will remove them in a bit,,;(
Don't need my picture on the forum ..

==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bud
> hahahahahaha
> yep that's the shop in the 1st. picture... my buddy is always with me
> I got a new snowblower for this year, a big mother no more riding, now I need to walk behind it this year..
> ...


Who would of thought Bj is bashful... ha ha... or are you worried we will recognize your photo at the post office  ha ha ha 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

I'm sure it's hanging/posted some where 

But not here 

==========


challagan said:


> Who would of thought Bj is bashful... ha ha... or are you worried we will recognize your photo at the post office  ha ha ha
> 
> Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Come on Bj., I didn't get to see it, you've only left the one you pulled from a Christmas card.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I will email you Harry 

=======


==========


harrysin said:


> Come on Bj., I didn't get to see it, you've only left the one you pulled from a Christmas card.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I will email you Harry"

and Bj. was true to his word, I don't know why he is shy, he's a hunk of a guy!


----------

